# 7.1-RELEASE -"how to" in Windows?



## czahor (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello

I've just downloaded a 7.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz from this site.

I want to install it on VirtualPC in Windows to test purposes.


But when i open this file (*.gz) with WinRAR I can see the content (one *.ISO file) but i can't extract it.

I get a CRC error (unexpected end of file).

Maybe i need to download a checksum file or other files? Or maybe this file is damaged?

plese give me advice


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 21, 2009)

try use 7zip


----------



## ale (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that the file is damaged because AFAIK winrar should handle gzipped files.
The md5 checksum *of the .iso.gz* file should be 7d56d43359d7b7e05c0d450bafb4c8fa and the size in bytes 1895702133.
Once extracted you can compare it with the values in ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/7.1/CHECKSUM.MD5


----------



## czahor (Feb 22, 2009)

ok i thnink this file is damaged on the server because its downloading process stops at about 890MB.


Can somebody check it?

regards


----------



## ale (Feb 22, 2009)

Why don't you try with a different mirror?
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...BOOK-MIRRORS-CHAPTER-SGML-MIRRORS-PRIMARY-FTP


----------

